# Currumbin Creek this Sunday



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey guys,

Anyone keen to fish this coming sunday??
I will be hitting currumbin creek again. will be launching at 5am

anyone interested


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I am interested. Didn't get out this weekend , bloody quality time, so I am already keen. Wouldn't mind a jack or two out of the Currumbin like Poly got.

But I too am accomodating and will fish anywhere. Sunday is my only day off this week


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

im keen to hit currumbin again wayne


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Currumbin it is then Ben. Early start? Around 5? Might as well change the thread heading to convey this.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote from Ben on another thread.

_I will be launching from the car park behind the palm beach AFL Ground. 
If you take the pacific HWY exit to the pines, you will see the football oval at the lights at the bottom of the ramp, instead of turning right to the pines or left to currumbin/palm beach, go straight across into the carpark,

you will see a lot of parks with access to the water near the footbride,

if you guys get lost its right next to the walking bridge and pacific hwy bridge on currumbin creek. on the northern side. _

This is just for myself so I know where to go. Don't know how to quote from a different thread.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey wayne, 
after having a paddle around on the creek i noticed quite a few good launch spots, better than where i started,

il post directions later on


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

OK cool. I noticed you headed out towards the mouth last week when you said originally that you were heading to the pontoons. Was this a bad choice do you think?

Just checked the tide times and high tide is at 8:49 am at the GC seaway, not sure of the differences between there and Currumbin. Height is 1.78mtrs. Because the creek is narrow does it have a strong current running through it?

Did you get AKFF stickers from Kraley or did you want me to bring one along for you?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

WayneD said:


> OK cool. I noticed you headed out towards the mouth last week when you said originally that you were heading to the pontoons. Was this a bad choice do you think?


I think it might have been mate, in all honesty i was more interested in catching a feed of lizards than a jack, so i tried there first but to no avail, I dont think il target them again. I mean I manage to catch them when targeting them but very rarely do i get a legal one. I have found most of my good flatties have come when targeting jacks/trevs. looking back on it now i probably should have made use of the low tide, oh well i guess next time il know.



WayneD said:


> Just checked the tide times and high tide is at 8:49 am at the GC seaway, not sure of the differences between there and Currumbin. Height is 1.78mtrs. Because the creek is narrow does it have a strong current running through it?


The current is fairly strong at times in there, however not unfishable, 
i think you would ideally want to fish it two hours either side of the low tide but failing that the same period around the high should be ok.



WayneD said:


> Did you get AKFF stickers from Kraley or did you want me to bring one along for you?


Richo managed to get me a couple of stickers so im pretty right there, but thanks for the offer anyways mate.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Geez I'd love to come

I'm a Maybe, have to do some serious sweet talk,she's lkely to say "What, kayaking Saturday and Sunday!!!!"

If I can get the leave pass I will be there.

Wait and see

Cheers


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Can't make it Sunday, might try Saturday a.m. if the weather's ok


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

any more takers


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Ben 

I'm not sure, I would like to come, but with storms forecast I'm just keeping my eyes on the weather at this stage.

Will let you know on Saturday in the arvo if I am planning on coming or not


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Dallas you should know by now that you can't trust the weather man. Besides Jacks love a good storm and there are bridges to hide under.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Ben where do you plan to launch from?

cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I am definately still in. I sooooooo need a fish.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

WayneD said:


> I am definately still in. I sooooooo need a fish.


your not the only one Wayne,

im getting bloody desperate


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

mac_fish said:


> Ben where do you plan to launch from?
> 
> cheers


I am thinking the sandy ramp area next the RSL on the south side of the creek. I will be there at 5am this time


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Cool. I have checked out the UBD and Google earth and think I have found the spot.

If I am late, look out for a white hyundai accent with a granite Espri on top driving around aimlessly.

Just added photo for confirmation


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

think thats the spot wayne,

well its where i mean anyways, Im pretty sure we can launch there.
You know my car its a red crappy lancer hehe.
just keep your eye open and im sure we will be fine.

i hope we are doing the right thing going to the creek as the lower temps might have increased the fishing potential at hinze this week, the barometer is now over 1020 and theres been some good rain getting in there. if we dont get a few fish im gunna be angry haha.

Wayne what are you going to be targeting? 
and what sort of gear are you going to take.

i dont have any specific jack gear anymore, 
might pick up a few things after work tomorrow.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't have anything heavier than 8lb!!!!!

Guess I'll be using that for the jacks trolling and then I will be casting a few poppers with my 4lb outfit hoping for some bream and trevs.

I did have a 17lb heavier outfit but I lost that over the side last time out in my tinny :roll:

After my *ONE* fish in my last *SIX* outings, any fish will be a bonus.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Working again


----------

